# Wheels for Orbea Onix



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I am looking to upgrade the wheels (Shimano WHR 550) on my 2006 Orbea Onix. What do you recommend? A brief description of the benefits of upgrading to your recommended wheel would be most helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

I just picked up a Easton EA50 set. They're much stiffer than the mavics that where on there.

I'll let you know how they do once I get more miles on them.


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

I just picked up a Easton EA50 set. They're much stiffer than the mavics that where on there.

I'll let you know how they do once I get more miles on them.


----------

